# Sean O'Pry Otoplasty?



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Sep 5, 2018)

this is a photo of Sean when he was young. Notice his ears are protruding as fuck.







They say you grow out of your ears but I think this is too drastic of a change. What you guys think


----------



## Jaded (Sep 5, 2018)

Yeah, he definitely had otoplasty. There’s no way a man can just grow out of ears like that.


----------



## x69 (Sep 6, 2018)

He looks weird and autistic to me.


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2018)

x69 said:


> He looks weird and autistic to me.


u jealous of his hunter eyes


----------



## x69 (Sep 6, 2018)

Tony said:


> u jealous of his hunter eyes


I like the hunter eyes of Gandy and Jordan barret more


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Sep 6, 2018)

x69 said:


> He looks weird and autistic to me.


doesnt stop him from getting dripping wet pussy


----------



## x69 (Sep 6, 2018)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> doesnt stop him from getting dripping wet pussy


It does stop him from getting MORE dripping wet pussy. Gandy lost his virginity at 21. O pry lost his virginity at 24 so ye.
Being NT and Low inhib gets you more dripping wet pussy than being good looking and aspie like O pry.
Gandy is just shy but he mogs O pry to hell and back just with his personality.

I would rather have the most alpha/low inhib personality with my current looks than becoming good looking like O pry but aspie and beta.

I have someone in my classroom who looks better than O pry (from the front) and he acts Alpha/NT and lost his virginity at 14 lmao.
Being extremely good looking is a joke if you don't have the personality to back it up


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2018)

x69 said:


> It does stop him from getting MORE dripping wet pussy. Gandy lost his virginity at 21. O pry lost his virginity at 24 so ye.
> Being NT and Low inhib gets you more dripping wet pussy than being good looking and aspie like O pry.
> Gandy is just shy but he mogs O pry to hell and back just with his personality.
> 
> ...


cope


----------



## Spite (Sep 6, 2018)

Could be the cap tbqh


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2018)

Spite said:


> Could be the cap tbqh


exactly glad we have the same points that 69 is cope



Spite said:


> cap


he is fkn cope jfl


----------



## Nibba (Sep 6, 2018)

x69 said:


> He looks weird and autistic to me.


Google Sean o pry aspie and look through the lookism threads. Comedy gold


----------



## x69 (Sep 6, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Google Sean o pry aspie and look through the lookism threads. Comedy gold


Lookism has some good comedy ngl


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2018)

x69 said:


> Lookism has some good comedy ngl


tbh


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Sep 6, 2018)

x69 said:


> It does stop him from getting MORE dripping wet pussy. Gandy lost his virginity at 21. O pry lost his virginity at 24 so ye.
> Being NT and Low inhib gets you more dripping wet pussy than being good looking and aspie like O pry.
> Gandy is just shy but he mogs O pry to hell and back just with his personality.
> 
> ...



24????? he mogs me to the nether and I lost mine at 15 ngl.. I doubt he struggled to get any pussy and was just a choice


----------



## Tony (Sep 7, 2018)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> 24????? he mogs me to the nether and I lost mine at 15 ngl.. I doubt he struggled to get any pussy and was just a choice


Chad answer ngl


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Sep 7, 2018)

Tony said:


> Chad answer ngl



nah didnt mean to come off as humble bragging there and it was more seize the moment type thing lol


----------



## Vanillestorms (Sep 7, 2018)

x69 said:


> Lookism had some good comedy ngl


FTFY


----------



## Nibba (Sep 7, 2018)

That place is a shit hole now
@Vanillestorms


----------



## Vanillestorms (Sep 7, 2018)

Nibba said:


> That place is a shit hole now
> @Vanillestorms


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 24, 2020)

Idk dude


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (May 3, 2020)

Idk maybe. He looks good now as a kid he looked kind of autistic. Hunter eyes look weird on kids in my opinion lol. He may have just grown out of them though.


----------



## needsolution (May 3, 2020)

Tony said:


> u jealous of his hunter eyes


i forgot the first rule of the fight club


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Virgincel (May 3, 2020)

x69 said:


> It does stop him from getting MORE dripping wet pussy. Gandy lost his virginity at 21. *O pry lost his virginity at 24* so ye.
> Being NT and Low inhib gets you more dripping wet pussy than being good looking and aspie like O pry.
> Gandy is just shy but he mogs O pry to hell and back just with his personality.
> 
> ...


source: dude trust me


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (May 3, 2020)

Cuz of the hat


----------

